# Hello All!



## TAYLOR (Oct 2, 2006)

HELLO EVERYONE,

I'M 21, LIVE IN TEXAS, A POLICE OFFICER, AND NEW TO MARTIAL TALK. JUST APPLIED FOR BUJINKAN TRAINING WITH LUKE MOLITOR IN ALLEN TEXAS. JUST WANTED TO INTRODUCE MYSELF.


OFC. T.STOCKFORD #463
GARRETT POLICE DEPARTMENT
PATROL DIVISION 
:wuguns:


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 2, 2006)

I know Luke and have beaten him up many times in class in Japan.

I don't think he will accept you if you keep posting in all caps. :hammer:  

I'm serious. He has very high standards and has nudged people to go train with less qualified people if they do not meet his approval. They normally think that their decision to not train with him was their own choice.

Try posting normally and introduce yourself. If you pass muster with Luke we would love to hear your stories here on martialtalk. Your experience as a police officer would be a great learning experience for a lot of us. You probably will get to use this art a lot more than most of us. I don't envy you in that respect. But I would love to learn from your experiences to save me having to go thought the same type of hell.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome and I hope you do get to train with Luke Molitor!  Good luck.


----------



## Drac (Oct 2, 2006)

Greetings TAYLOR and welcome to MT..I am an LEO myself...Started teaching at the basic academy earlier this year and I LOVE it...This is a great site to hang out at...Plenty of discussions of a variety subjects..


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Good luck with your training. I do hope you get to train with Luke Molitor.


----------



## exile (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!


----------



## TAYLOR (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry about that,

The all caps thing was because I was at the office and the computers have to be left like that. We do all our reports in all caps and we have to write that way too. Just a habbit from the academy and work that I sometimes forget I'm doing. Anyways, I hope that Luke does want to take me because I'm in Dallas and his school is the only one in the area....plus I've heard about how great of an instructor he is. I'll no longer offend with my caps lock button I promise...lol. Thank you all for responding.

-Taylor


----------



## matt.m (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello and welcome to Martial Talk!  Be careful, Bujinkan training can be quite addicting!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 2, 2006)

Greetings, welcome and good luck!


----------



## Bujingodai (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT Taylor.
Hope you enjoy training with Luke.

I however don't think you needed to apologize. What you said though in caps wasn't meant in an offensive manner, so of people are sensitive to a letter size then maybe the internet affects them too much. Your a police officer and that at least in Canada is a position that commands respect. Don't be told.


----------



## Bujingodai (Oct 2, 2006)

BTW if someone would base a student by their internet savvy such as posting in caps, thats pretty pathetic.
Regardless of their station in a school.


----------



## ginshun (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome.

Just mentioning Luke Molitor should pretty much get you universal acceptance and approval around here.


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 2, 2006)

Bujingodai said:


> BTW if someone would base a student by their internet savvy such as posting in caps, thats pretty pathetic.



People that type in all caps usually (not in this case) are trying to annoy people on the internet. I don't think that type of person would be welcome at a dojo like Luke's. He has limited time and does not want to deal with people that go out of their way to irritate people.


----------



## TAYLOR (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies and the advice guys....I really appreciate it. I did apologize because I thought I offended someone right off the bat here and I did not want that to be the case. Although, the only time I demand respect from someone is when I have my badge on my chest and I'm at work, and thats respect for my authority as a peace officer because if you dont people walk all over you (maybe even hurt or kill you). Any other time when I'm not at work or in uniform....I work hard to earn people's respect. I'm a pretty nice guy and I'm not hot on myself or one of those cops that have some huge ego with something to prove. I do it cause I love the job. I'm just trying to meet people that train in Bujinkan and make some friends. Thanks again for the support and honest opinions guys!!


-Taylor


----------



## Drac (Oct 2, 2006)

TAYLOR said:


> the only time I demand respect from someone is when I have my badge on my chest and I'm at work, and thats respect for my authority as a peace officer because if you dont people walk all over you (maybe even hurt or kill you)


 
Don't fall into the trap of letting the job go to your head and you become one of those on duty 24hrs a day guys..Sounds like your gonna be OK...


----------



## Dale Seago (Oct 2, 2006)

Luke is Da Bomb where training in Texas is concerned. I've trained with him in Japan, gotten excrementally visaged with him in Japan, and also attended a number of seminars that my dojo and others have brought him out for in California. He's the best sort of combination of great guy and excellent instructor.

He also has the women in my dojo panting even before any training begins, which is probably a source of some embarrassment to him (and huge amusement to me) as he seems to be very happily married.


----------



## Kizaru (Oct 3, 2006)

Dale Seago said:


> Luke is Da Bomb ...He also has the women in my dojo panting even before any training begins, ....


 
Let's all have a big round of applause for Luke "Hot Pants" Molitor!!!

Can't wait to see him in Japan again!!!


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 3, 2006)

TAYLOR said:


> Thanks for the replies and the advice guys....I really appreciate it. I did apologize because I thought I offended someone right off the bat here and I did not want that to be the case.



Naw. If you had posted in caps after being cautioned you might have caused offense. But I think your attitude will fit in great here. And I hope that you are found worthy of Luke's class. He has very high standards as I said, but he does seem to give priority to people that have a real need to learn the art like you.

Ask him how he got his "warrior name" of Tamayoke sometimes. :lol: The story illustrates just how Luke refuses to take himself seriously. There are a few people in your area that can't stop praising themselves and making themselves look good. Luke with his ability to laugh at himself is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Drac (Oct 3, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> There are a few people in your area that can't stop praising themselves and making themselves look good. Luke with his ability to laugh at himself is a breath of fresh air.


 
That is a *rare *thing indeed, he sounds like an EXCELLENT teacher...Good luck with your training.....Train Hard, Stay Safe....


----------

